# Poem - Gipsies Tent, Dudley



## Fluffster (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, yeah I know, it's an Urbex forum. But bear with me.....

I was talking with a buddy a couple of days ago about derelict buildings in general and he sent me this poem. He used to be the licencee of a pub that was 'next door' to the Gipsies Tent and had dreams of saving it. 

I had no idea about it's existence until I did a seach on here and found that a lot of you have visited it - so I thought I'd share it.

I loved it, I hope you do too:

_*The Gypsies Tent*

Dark and foreboding,
the empty shell stands a stark reminder of better times.

Shattered and broken,
dirty windows no longer sparkle or reveal the life within.

Ripped and torn,
once pristine curtains billow from the flat above.

Torched and besmirched,
the roof bears testament only to an arsonist’s night out.

Mouldy and faded,
only the woodlice dine here now on jaded timber.

Smashed and destroyed,
vandals have ensured the piano has given up its last note.

Grey and untouched,
ashtrays still remain with their Woodbines and Hamlets.

Dusty yet regimental,
old dimple pints stand to attention beneath the bar.

Longing and begging,
this hostelry yearns for investment and a vibrant atmosphere.

Forlorn and depressed,
the only new life is the gathering pile of post in the foyer.

Silent and eerie,
“Last orders” was called so many years ago._



Looking at so many of your pictues, the poem really came to life. So thank you to the people who photographed it and to Martin who wrote the words above.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 23, 2013)

This is beautiful, I've always thought derelict buildings - especially ones which used to be filled with people enjoying themselves - are a great inspiration for any literature... I've just never bothered to pick up a pen! 

This has inspired me - thanks for posting!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2013)

Whilst I thank for posting it,
The forum is not for lit, 
I know its not tort, 
But this aint a report 
So for this: I fear the pit


----------



## Fluffster (Jan 23, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Whilst I thank for posting it,
> The forum is not for lit,
> I know its not tort,
> But this aint a report
> So for this: I fear the pit





It says up there ^^^^^

"General Stuff Chat about general topics. Please keep it derelict and abandoned places related!" so I thought/hoped it scraped in.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah, leave it here a few days before pitting it - it's not too bad


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 23, 2013)

At least it's related, unlike someone wanting critique on some overcooked HDR...


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww, leave it mods, we don't get em all the time and it's derelict related 

Seriously though, lovely poem, certainly resonates having walked the floors there myself not too long ago. Cheers

~RR


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol, I saw it was getting a few reads, so didn't just pit it, s'pose it is derelict related...


----------



## Fluffster (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Mr UrbanX Sir *doffs hat*

Rectory Rat, I noticed you had one of the dimple pint glasses mentioned in one of your photos


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 23, 2013)

Certainly did, they're littered all over the place in there now, it's a sad sight really..

~RR


----------



## alex76 (Jan 23, 2013)

ya getting soft mr x pit it.... only joking nice poem


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 23, 2013)

awwww loved this splore too..thankyou for that.


----------



## Daybreak (Jan 24, 2013)

I did manage to save it a few times. Called the fire brigade twice and got two metal thieves arrested. Sadly I was not able to patrol it 24/7.


----------

